# Cubing atmosphere 2016



## AS cuber (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello people! This is Ankit 
Just wanted to know who all are coming for cubing atmos 16
It would be great to meet all of you
Regards 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

